
Apple will reportedly limit third-party tracking in kids apps - tareqak
https://www.engadget.com/2019/05/31/apple-kids-privacy-third-party-app-tracking/
======
makecheck
OK. Now, quite seriously, how can I lie to every app I own and make it think
I’m 12?

